# INventory Specials and Housekeeping



## chemteach (Feb 18, 2018)

If you book an inventory special, do you have to pay housekeeping fees? (I just purchased a worldmark account and am learning all the ins and outs...).


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 18, 2018)

No, housekeeping is included with all cash reservations, including IS.


----------

